# Fish-n-mate or reels on wheels cart?



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

My old Home Depot garden cart has almost rusted out so I am in the market for a new cart. It will either be the fish-n-mate or the reels on wheels sr cart. Which one of the two is the best? Six of one and a half dozen of the other?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

There's some good info on both companies on this thread:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12937&highlight=fish-n-mate


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a fish-n-mate Sr. (Yes I gave in and didn't build my own) cart. I believe the Sr. is a bit wider than the other brand, 2 inches maybe? Depends on what size cooler you want to carry around. I


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Reels on Wheels

they cost a few more pennies,but both are indentical,except for the wheel on the "CPI" unit..

also.."Reels on Wheels" is MADE IN AMERICA

right here in NC

the other product is outsourced to China..

my 2 cents


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> There's some good info on both companies on this thread:
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12937&highlight=fish-n-mate


Wow. Forgot about that old thread Jeff. A lot of water's gone under the bridge since then.  

More info to add to the pot after using the cart for a few years:

I have the CPI Designs version. I've put it through hell and have not had the support splitting problem mentioned in one of the posts. 

There is a failure point on both versions. (Bad design, and supporters already know about this.) If you carry serious weight, the unit will eventually fail where the axle meets the frame. All of the weight is concentrated at that point and the frame will eventually deform and break there. I reinforced it with some aluminum angle and the problem is solved. Details are over the supporter forum.

Roleez are a great mod to do if you're planning on using it on soft sand. Not needed for the pier or hardpack. It's an expensive mod, but worth it IMHO.

As was mentioned in the thread above, forget about trying to get any parts or add ons from Fish n Mate. CPI Designs has them. Good company to deal with.
.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

The two carts look identical, but if you get up close with a tape measure, there's a difference. 

An Igloo Ice Cube (tall, square) cooler will fit in the Fish-N-Mate, it won't fit in the Reels On Wheels because the cargo space isn't as wide. 

The Fish-N-Mate cargo area is 16 1/8" wide and if I remember right, the Reels On Wheels is about two inches less. 

Since my Penn reels and my OM rods are all made in China, I don't have any interaction problems when I put them in the rod holders on my made in China Fish-N-Mate.....


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Well guys my wife bought me the large Fish-n-mate cart from Tackle Shack in Brunswick yesterday. She said that it was my early Father's day gift.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Paul McDonald said:


> Well guys my wife bought me the large Fish-n-mate cart from Tackle Shack in Brunswick yesterday. She said that it was my early Father's day gift.


You're gonna spend a bit of time wondering why in the hell you didn't get one sooner, it's so good.

You're gonna LOVE it.


----------

